# Sydney Northside 171108



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

After a failed attempt to fish on Friday (too much wind up the ramp), it was good to get out there. A beautiful calm morning saw PaulB, Gary & I head out for a gentleman's hours 0530 launch.










Got out to Old Faithful & there were fish showing everywhere, sounder screen full & surface bustups. Obviously it was time to head north, so we did & found a desert waiting for us. 30 mins or so & we decided to head back to OF, sadly Paul had to bail at that point.










Picked up the first of a couple of rats as we got back to OF, then had a big take with lots of headshaking. I called it for a snapper & was delighted when a 73cm model surfaced after a protracted battle. We hit the same mark repeatedly for zip, then it was B&E roll time after showing the spoils to a couple of likely lads back at the ramp.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

uuhhhh Dave , i was expecting to see a kingy photo and let out an audible awwwwww when i saw the size of that snapper , fantastic effort Dave well done , when you get one fish like that it dosnt matter if you dont get any others , bon appetit mate


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

VERY nice capture there Dave!

Nice work

Marty


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Great looking snapper -

U da man Obi-Wan!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice fish Dave, well done on the PB.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent Sydney snapper dave well done. Can't wait to get the yak back out there.
David


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats sbd,

that is a super result and a nice addition to the PB list!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> ... it was good to get out there. A beautiful calm morning saw PaulB, Gary & I head out for a gentleman's hours 0530 launch.


WTF???? By the looks of that photo, you launched before sparrow's fart into a bleak overcast morning on sloppy seas. Must have been hideous.



> I called it for a snapper & was delighted when a 73cm model surfaced after a protracted battle.


OK, now I can understand the rose-coloured glasses. Well done Obi-Wan!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great fish Dave.
well jealous


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

noice... very noice


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Dave !!! What strength line/leader did you use ?

My only catch was a mutton bird and nearly got a second on the way back in - must be Keza's disease 

All lived to fly away


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The snapper mojo is strong in this one. 8)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Very nice Sakana SBD, Kudos and respect!

5:30 Gentlemen's hours? That my boy is what I condider extreme fisyin!

Gentlemens hours is when I leave at 11:00 replete with my silk smoking jacket and cravat!

JT


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice snap.

Had the day off but had other duties.

Was looking at the water around 8.30 thinking how nice it would be to be out there.

Glad someone was (and making it worthwhile).


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

impressive fish!!! (jelous)


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

well done Dave!!! Great pics especially the kingie shot... up close and personal.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Another happy SNAP shot.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

well done dave...your on fire


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice fish Dave... at least you are keeping up the reports from Sydney    
I need to get out more now that I have a car :twisted:


----------



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

Indeed the foice is strong with this un...

Great capture... a good xmas lunch !

Where is OF by the way ?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

DaftWullie said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Sakana SBD, Kudos and respect!
> ...


That's me. Some say I bear a striking resemblence to Eric Estrada 8)

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT said:


> DaftWullie said:
> 
> 
> > JT said:
> ...


a chip off the old block


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya gotta be happy with that Dave.......Snapper taste way better than Kingies..


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

That is a magnificent snapper - well done Dave!  Thanks for the report.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

DaftWullie said:


> Do you mean to tell me thats not a pic of you in your avatar ?.


Am I the only one that finds JTs Avatar oddly disturbing? -yet somehow I cannot look away


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Am I the only one that finds JTs Avatar oddly disturbing?


 :shock: no ;-)


----------

